# Romans 2:22 question



## (^^)Regin (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello from Japan! 

Is not robbing a form of stealing? Why is robbing temples equated by the Apostle as idolatry? 

Is there not only one temple in Jerusalem? If so, then does this mean the Apostle is talking about other temples. If so, then are these temples pagan? Or believers (living temples)? What are these temples? 

In what way can people at that time rob temples? 

Thank you so much in advance! 



Sent from my i8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Aug 5, 2015)

I think "rob temples" could be figurative for improper worship, damaged sacrifices,bad tithing,ect.? The AV has Rom 2:22 "Thou that sayest a man should not commit adultery, dost thou commit adultery? thou that abhorrest idols, dost thou* commit sacrilege*?" Or maybe literal pagan temples they raided? I think the former would be my best guess


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 5, 2015)

In the context, it seems clear that Paul is addressing those who outwardly portray themselves as pious Jews, but inwardly are far from it. 

They have rules they recite, but break them in secret. "Robbing the temple" could refer to literal robbery by priests--there are historical accounts of that. It could as easily mean that the would-be "servants" rob the temple in the sense that they go through various motions but have no faith. In other words, they violate their fundamental duty to love God with heart, soul, and mind.

Some people are convinced that it refers to a practice of "pious" Jews robbing pagan temples for profit. That would be hypocrisy as well. The Law said the idols should be burned.

In any event, he is convicting the hypocrites by demanding they examine themselves. Applies to us, too. Any resting in perceived righteousness by works is in itself idolatrous sin.


----------



## clark thompson (Aug 6, 2015)

(^^)Regin said:


> Hello from Japan!
> 
> Is not robbing a form of stealing? Why is robbing temples equated by the Apostle as idolatry?
> 
> ...


I think it is referring to keeping for us what we should be giving to God.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah I honestly think commit sacrilege is the better translation in this case. Here's an interesting translation of it from the old Bishop's Bible Rom 2:22 "Thou that sayest a man shoulde not commit adulterie, breakest wedlocke. Thou abhorrest idoles, and yet robbest God of his honour."


----------



## timfost (Aug 6, 2015)

Since the context expresses breaking the command that they enforce others to uphold, the general thrust of the matter is "you who abhor idols, _are you idolatrous_?"

One could make the observation since "temple" is in the plural that it would have to be speaking of pagan temples. It seems to me that the simple thrust of the passage is that robbing temples _in general_ is a profound irreverence to deity, without of necessity making the passage apply to pagan worship.

God also accuses the Jews of robbing from Him in Malachi 3:8-9:



> “Will a man rob God?
> Yet you have robbed Me!
> But you say,
> ‘In what way have we robbed You?’
> ...


----------

